# Slingshot in ur country - legal or not?



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm curious to know if the slingshot is legal in your country
Please (if u would) write your country and if it is legally to carry and use publicly the slingshot

In Italy there is no age limit but you must have a reason for why u carry one

For example if you go to your backyard to have some fun it is OK but if you went to the forest hunting it is not OK

@Bob fionda correggimi se ho detto una puttanata


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

The Netherlands: very definitely NOT legal. 
December 28 2014 I was caught by the police with a slingshot in my backpack. Long story short, it cost me a fine in the region of 250€ (about $300) AND left me with a class 1 weapons conviction. The police now look at me like I'm a gun crazed lunatic because I like to plink pine cones and acorns in my spare time with a home made toy. 
Go figure.????


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Io so che in Italia c' é la libera vendita tanto che in alcune fiere le vendono nelle bancarelle a tutti. Idem nei negozi di caccia e pesca e su internet. Tempo fa lessi un articolo su internet scritto da un ex poliziotto sulla opportunità del trasporto in auto: se ti fanno un controllo in concomitanza di un evento sportivo o manifestazione potrebbero esserci guai....Vallo poi a spiegare!!! Due anni fa ho acquistato una fionda su un sito tedesco e mi é stata cheista la copia della carta di identità comprovante la maggiore età. Un acquisto lo feci anche in Inghilterra ma non mi hanno chiesto nulla. Spero di esserti stato utile in base alle mie esperienze. Ciao
P.s.:nel mio sito ho messo un freno nella vendita a minorenni. Ma non sono convinto della scelta poichè da insegnante devo dirti che i miei alunni , salvo rare eccezioni, sono piú responsabili degli adulti. Per la caccia credo che vagano le norme del settore.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Purtroppo la legge italiana ha più buchi che pertugi...
La fionda viene considerata arma bianca o arma impropria a secondo con quale avvocato parli.. L'unica cosa sicura come giustamente affermi tu è che è di libera vendita e non bisogna manco essere maggiorenne per comprare ma come Anche i coltelli bisogna dimostrare (in caso di trasporto) perché la si sta trasportando... Ovvio che se ti trovano con pallini e fionda e tre o quattro lepri morte nello zaino... Hai poco da cercare una spiegazione

Personalmente tiro o a casa o in campagna e in questo caso tengo tutto separato (piombini fionda ed elastici) smontato e nel cofano... Così in caso avrei una scusa in più per sostenere che ovviamente non sono "pronto" ad uccidere


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I've seen them sold openly at two sporting goods stores and they pass through customs. I really don't know the law on carrying. I carry one daily and do not leave the house without it. It is of zinc and I carry lead balls so I pass through metal detectors without upsetting them. They caused the doctor's eyes to open wider when he told me to remove all metal from my pockets. I don't think they would have bothered anything but I followed instructions. The country passed a no hunting law, the first Latin country to do so, a few years back so I definitely would not want to be caught with any game in my backpack while carrying one. No problem there as I do not hunt. I do not need the food so I don't kill for it. Pest control is another story with me.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Where I live ( Michigan U.S.A) I can and do carry a loaded pistol, a slingshot, and a knife or two on my person almost all the time along with a loaded revolver that lives in my pickup truck.

With a valid small game license there is always some critter in season as some critters simply have no closed season. The only "quirk" to this is when I get in my truck and fire it up. If one reads the rules like a lawyer my slingshot needs to go into a "case", but the loaded pistol on my side and the one stuffed into the seat crack is ok because of my concealed pistol license superseding the game laws. The slingshot thing is a rift between the "game laws" and common sense, but my "case" is easy to open/close. Slingshots are sold in all of the box stores openly for anyone of age to buy every day of the year. Most people here see a slingshot as a harmless TOY and I am fine with them thinking that.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Between Bravo and Suchiate rivers it is not ilegal to buy or carry a slingshot in the city but It is frowned upon by some people, deep in the forest there are too much heavy armed people and it is not recomendable walking around with or without any weapon


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Peter Recuas said:


> Between Bravo and Suchiate rivers it is not ilegal to buy or carry a slingshot in the city but It is frowned upon by some people, deep in the forest there are too much heavy armed people and it is not recomendable walking around with or without any weapon


That is in Mexico ?

wll


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

wll said:


> Peter Recuas said:
> 
> 
> > Between Bravo and Suchiate rivers it is not ilegal to buy or carry a slingshot in the city but It is frowned upon by some people, deep in the forest there are too much heavy armed people and it is not recomendable walking around with or without any weapon
> ...


Yes Sir


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Bosnia and Herzegovina: The law on veapons does not recognise/mention slingshots at all, however, there is the law on safety at public places and here the police have some discretionary power to decide what is and what is not dangerous (like knife, bat, screwdriver (still very popular here), stone etc.).

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Wow...Netherlands' law sucks. That's what happens when voters vote in nanny state meatheads.

Ecuador...no hunting law exists since many species have been almost extincted by idiots who just kill stuff without the slightest intention of eating game. I'm glad the law exists under those conditions. I think the law was enacted in the last 12 months...so Panama and Ecuador have "no hunting" laws..no amimal except rats and mice. There are scads of rats along the rivers but I never have time in town to go rat shooting..more important things to do than that. I hate going into town with idiot drivers and traffic from Hades in the first place so I get done and leave. I'm a country boy.

Carrying... my police buddies stop by and watch me shoot in my own property and I don't think there is a no carry law for SSs but I've not seen one in any store either and Ecuadorians don't have hobbies much less slingshots...possibly an import restriction but I dunno.

Being that the majority Euadorians possess the traditional emotional inflammatory nature of Latin America, I'd never promote slingshots as a hobby here except to foreingn expats, they would never shoot a cop or window during one of the highly emotional and absurdly immature demonstrations we have here... and if some dummy did assail a cop or do property damage, and they would, you could bet slingshots would be banned. Hence I would never put one in the hands of a native Ecuadorian. Having lived here going on 20 years I know what I'm talking about...regret anyone taking this as racist, it's not. It's just realistic. I don't want SSs to be banned. Am forming a small group of expat slingshot enthusiasts and we're not going to broadcast it. It's for foreigner residents only. There is a no gun law in force, sure wouldn't want a no slingshot law. But I only shoot on my property and I live way out in the sticks in a hidden valley hardly any Ecuadorian even knows about...like another planet.

I used to carry a SS when out and about but stopped, really, I never shot it! At what? Down the aisle of the super market? Hiking...nope...I never shoot it seems. I'm too busy hiking or just sittin'. I have a range for that. So it was just useless baggage to carry. My "Derringer" take down that fits in a Sucrets tin was gonna be my carry piece but I never got time to shoot it, it just rattled around in my pocket, so it's just sittin' waiting to be shot..and I like to shoot that little rascal too.

As far as carrying for personal defense, slingshots are useless for that..takes too much time to fuss with..with a flick and flash I carry stuff that works. In my car I have three clubs and a razor sharp machete, house is adorned with a 125lb Barnet self cocking cross bow, three sawed off shotguns (you can have home guns if you are cool about it) and four tear gas cans, a samurai sword and two more machetes. It would be a "grave" error to intrude. And I have a friend with a backhoe. Nuff said.


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Well, here in in my corner of whats left of the USA, slingshots can be purchased at all the big box stores, and lots of other places. The laws here are so a$$ backwards, that it is difficult to decipher them at times.

There are all kinds of laws against what you can or cannot do with your chicken. I think they mean the kind that you fry (as if there were any other kind). Not your other chicken, but there are probably a lot more laws against what you can or cannot do with that one either! And I am not jokeing!

I can't find a specific law for where I live, not that I would give much of a [email protected] anyway. It has always been stated: it's better to have a gun and not need it, than to need a gun and not have it. Also around here we subscribe to the undeniable fact that it is better to be judged by 12, than to be carried by 6! Arguments go either way, and once again we don't much care.

Shoot em' up, whatever you have!

SSS :woot: :woot:


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Slingshot Silas said:


> Also around here we subscribe to the undeniable fact that it is better to be judged by 12, than to be carried by 6!


This is awesome!!!!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Texas law seems to ignore slingshots. However, since Texas game law specifies what is legal for hunting, and slingshots are not on the list, they are not legal for hunting.

Panama also ignores slingshots, but there is no open season for hunting any game. Like most other laws in Panama, the people pretty much ignore the no hunting season law.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Arizona USA Game and fish regulations Title 12 chapter 4. Cotton tail rabbits tree squirrels all upland game birds including eurasion collard doves (invasive species)

and bull frogs are legal to take with a slingshot, *During season and with a proper hunting license!*

*Migratory birds are NOT to be taken with slingshot!*


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

You're right Widget, you can carry a slingshot if you can demonstrate you have a purpose that's not against the italian laws.


----------



## tassie (Sep 16, 2014)

In Western Australia they are legal as long as they don't have the arm brace.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

chuckduster01 said:


> Where I live ( Michigan U.S.A) I can and do carry a loaded pistol, a slingshot, and a knife or two on my person almost all the time along with a loaded revolver that lives in my pickup truck.
> 
> With a valid small game license there is always some critter in season as some critters simply have no closed season. The only "quirk" to this is when I get in my truck and fire it up. If one reads the rules like a lawyer my slingshot needs to go into a "case", but the loaded pistol on my side and the one stuffed into the seat crack is ok because of my concealed pistol license superseding the game laws. The slingshot thing is a rift between the "game laws" and common sense, but my "case" is easy to open/close. Slingshots are sold in all of the box stores openly for anyone of age to buy every day of the year. Most people here see a slingshot as a harmless TOY and I am fine with them thinking that.


Can't help feeling a little jealous....


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Wow...Netherlands' law sucks. That's what happens when voters vote in nanny state meatheads.
> 
> Ecuador...no hunting law exists since many species have been almost extincted by idiots who just kill stuff without the slightest intention of eating game. I'm glad the law exists under those conditions. I think the law was enacted in the last 12 months...so Panama and Ecuador have "no hunting" laws..no amimal except rats and mice. There are scads of rats along the rivers but I never have time in town to go rat shooting..more important things to do than that. I hate going into town with idiot drivers and traffic from Hades in the first place so I get done and leave. I'm a country boy.
> 
> ...


I love ya man ;- )

wll


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Viper010

It is awesome to be able to do what I do and do it all legally. Unfortunately them GOD GIVEN rights are under attack everyday from the one world government/power hungry types that own and control our false government and I truly feel I will be one of the last generations that will enjoy them GOD GIVEN rights. Too many people in the past/present/future are willing to give up them RIGHTS for a little false security and them RIGHTS are slowly being stolen and given away. "They" know what them God Given Rights do to the playing field and they are willing to do whatever they can to remove them rights. "They" have already won in a lot of places. I will not be alive long enough to see them win here, when the blue helmet enforcers show up to do it here I will be one of the first to perish. I am OK with that scenario. I came into this world kicking and screaming covered in someone else's blood, and it seems only fitting I leave this world same way.


----------

